# Favorite Crocheted Dishcloth Patterns?



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I posted about my dishwasher not working on the cleaning board and now I need more dishcloths. I have plenty of cotton yarn in my stash so I thought I'd just make some instead of buying the cheap ones at Walmart. 

If you don't mind would you post a link to a pattern or if it's just a favorite stitch that's fine too. 

TIA


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

I like to alternate single crochet and half double crochet like so:

shshshs
hshshsh
shshshs
hshshsh

It makes a nice scrubby texture.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I like singles crocheted in the back loop. Makes a nice scrubby wash cloth.

It is one of my "don't know what I want to knit/crochet/spin next" patterns


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

One of my favorites uses what I call a 'spike' stitch dishcloth. It's basically a 4-row pattern, each pair of rows similar, but staggering the spiked stitch. Your first row is just sc across.

Next row sets up for the spike, *3dc, ch1, sk* across. 

On your next row it's more sc, only at each of the ch1 spaces, you would do a DC into the stitch in the sc row below the row in which you are working. It sounds complicated and can be hard to describe. You pull up a long loop and it becomes your spike. 

The next row sets up for the alternating spike, so you start off adding an extra ch1 before you turn (so ch3 instead of 2 before you turn) because you will skip the first stitch of the row. Then as before *3dc, ch1, sk* across, you'll end that row with only 2 dc. 

The final row in the set is another spike row, so sc across, spiking at each of the ch1 spaces. When you get to the end of the row there will be a spike at the very end in the space you created at the beginning of the previous row.

Then repeat these 4 rows until you achieve the length you want. I like to finish off with a nice picot stitch border, to give it an interesting look. Overall the cloth is sturdy, with an unusual texture.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I usually just make a circle, then over-increase so it gets ruffly. I'm probably alone, but I prefer to use doubled crochet cotton, mercerized, which isn't as absorbent as kitchen cotton but is much scrubbier. I think it's also easier to keep smelling fresh.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I use plain old Peaches & Cream cotton yarn for my dishcloths. Have at least a dozen of them on-hand so that I can use a clean one daily. (don't have a dishwasher) If you zap a wet one in the microwave for 30 seconds, it kills all the germs...and the smell.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, I love my crocheted dishcloths---like lathermaker I have lots so I can have a clean one every day---all different colors so I know I did change that day. Like Ceilismon, I like the "shshshs" just to keep it simple and scrubby. I keep a project bag with the Peaches and Cream and hook and scissors always by the door, ready to go. Don't have to count stitches or anything---do it anywhere!


----------

